# Hysterese zur Temperaturregelung



## funkdoc (13 März 2007)

hallo sps-freaks!

vorweg, ich bin leider nur Instandhaltungstechniker und habe deswegen eher begrenzte ahnung vom eigentlichen Programmieren.

ich bräuchte hilfe bei einer sache bzw. einen tipp wo ich diese hilfe finde.

------

ein PT100 soll zur regelung der temperatur eines abgeschlossenen raumes und somit einen einphasigen abluftventilators mit hilfe eines halbleiterrelais+konverter (0-10V) per pulsweitenmodulation dienen. 
die ventilatordrehzahl soll dabei ziemlich "homogen" geregelt werden.
dabei möchte ich aber die Soll-temperatur selber per WinCC flex festlegen und alle daten auslesen können.

zb.: soll-temp = 25°C
ventilator einschaltpunkt = 24°C
ventilator volle leistung = 28°C

weitere ausführung.
S7-300 step7v5.3 cpu 317-2PN/DP

und ja, ich kenn mich schon ein bisserl aus mit analogwerte einlesen, auswerten und ausgeben, aber die ganze rumrechnerei, umwandlerei, transferiererei ist mir momentan noch zu hoch. ich will mich aber mit dem wirklich auseinander setzen um mich auch hier auszukennen.
und wenns nur denkanstösse sind wäre ich schon...

dankbar funkdoc


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

die CPU macht aber noch was anderes wie das bischen Ventilator, oder?
Oder war die irgendwo übrig? 

Hast du schon angefangen und jetzt ein Problem?

Oder suchst du nur eine Idee, wie das ganze angegangen werden soll?

MfG


----------



## funkdoc (13 März 2007)

die steuerung ist auch mit anderen aufgaben beschäftigt
ich habe mich über die temperaturregelung noch nicht drübergetraut weil mir hier einiges an praxis fehlt.

grüsse


----------



## jabba (14 März 2007)

Hallo funkdoc,

was meist Du mit homogener Regelung, etwa linear ?
Wenn Du Linear meist, das heist von 24°C bis 28°C von 0-10V,
dann würde ich die Regelabweichung umrechnen in Prozent und dann ausgegeben an den Ventilator.

Ich würde aber eher einen Softwareregler nehmen, der dann als PID Regler schon frühzeitig anfängt einer Temperaturerhöhung entgegenzuwirken.
z.B. SFC42 TCont_c
Eine Anleitung über Regler gibts bei Siemens (Link war hier im Forum)


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2007)

hi jabba!

mit homogen mein ich eine möglichst angeglichene regelkurve an die sollwert vorgabe... möglichst kleine über- und unterschwankungen abweichend vom sollwert innerhalb der hysterese (regelbereich).

ich hab auch den fb58 gefunden der anscheinend genau für solche temperaturregelungen konzepiert wurde.

hat da wer erfahrungen mit dem parametrieren des sfb41 bzw fb58.
die hilfe dazu ist ein gewaltiger schinken.

danke und grüsse


----------



## Raydien (14 März 2007)

Einfach nen Vergleicher mit Temperatur mit Mindesteinschaltpunkt vergleichen. Wenn bedinung erfüllt dann Einschalten.

Wenn Eigeschaltet ist den PID Regler scharf schalten. Richitg eingestellt bekomme ich in unseren anlagen eine Sollwerthaltung von 0,05°C hin.. Ich meine damit das sich der Sollwert recht konstant bleibt.


Notmodus: Vergleicher (Sollwert/Grenzwert mit Temperatur vergleichen) der den PID Regler überbrückt und eine 100% auf dem Analogen ausgang ausgibt.

Das ist jetzt mal einfach gesagt.

Soviel hin und herschieben ist es nicht, genausowenig mit Rechnen .. ich denke mal das du einfache Mathematik kannst.

Gruß

Das Raydien


----------



## funkdoc (14 März 2007)

ok ich werd mal ein bisserl herum proggen und schaun wies funkt.

ansonsten meld ich mich hier wieder

danke alle da


----------



## Werner54 (15 März 2007)

*Anleitung zum proggen*

@funkdoc

Anleitung zum Regler proggen gibt's da:

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/f...own_module.htm
Modul B03


----------

